# Shanghai Style Noodles With Spicy Meat Sauce



## Kayelle (Mar 6, 2011)

*aka.....Asian Spaghetti with Meat Sauce. 

*I made this last night and the recipe was requested at the dinner thread.
Hubby and I agree it's a real keeper. 

4  large garlic cloves, minced
1 Tbs. fresh ginger, minced
2 tsp. dried red pepper flakes
1 large white onion, chopped
1 lb. ground meat of choice..beef, chicken, turkey (I used extra lean beef) 
2 cups chicken broth, divided
1/3 cup Hoisin sauce
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup dry sherry
1/4 cup rice vinegar
3 Tbs. cornstarch
16 oz. thin spaghetti, or Chinese noodles.  (I used Udon)
3 Tbs Sesame oil
1 bunch of green onions, sliced on the bias. for garnish
hand full of sliced almonds for garnish

Prepare pot of water for boiling noodles.
In a large skillet or wok, add a small amount of oil and saute the first four ingredients till onions are translucent.  Add the ground meat, cooking till it's lost it's color.  In a bowl, combine half the chicken broth with the hoisin sauce, soy sauce, sherry, and vinegar. Stir into meat mixture, and simmer about 10 min. (Add the noodles to the boiling pot of water.) Combine the remaining 1 cup of chicken broth with the cornstarch. (I use a jar, and shake for easy lump free mixing).  Slowly stir cornstarch mixture into the skillet, and cook until sauce thickens.
Drain and rinse the cooked noodles in hot water, and place in a shallow serving dish. Sprinkle the sesame oil over them and toss.  Pour the meat sauce on top and garnish with green onion slices and almonds.

Note: obviously you could add vegetables to the meat sauce, but then it would be something else.  We liked it just as written, and I won't be changing it further.  I served it with a vegetable salad.
 I think kids would love this...got any kids I can borrow?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 6, 2011)

Copied and pasted.  Sounds excellent!  Thanks, Kayelle!


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 6, 2011)

Yup, that sounds pretty darn good!


----------



## Alix (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh my. I am going to try this. I think it would be an excellent main and I could do some lightly stir fried veggies as a side. YUM! Thanks Kayelle.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the thumbs up guys.  I admit I sprinkled more hot pepper flakes on mine, but I like things more spicy than hubby.  If I was cooking for just me I would have doubled the pepper flakes in the recipe.
That's a good idea about the stir fry veggies on the side Alix~!!


----------



## Alix (Mar 6, 2011)

You can cook for me anytime! It sounds like we married the same guy! Mine prefers things mild and I like it hot! Heeheehee...oh so many jokes just waiting to be made here.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 7, 2011)

Good one Kay


----------

